# Flat shower screen kit?



## 7877

Been scanning around for one of these but could only find them form the US on the pidsilvia site

does anyone know where to get one or the same parts from the UK?

thanks


----------



## jeebsy

would the ims screens do the job?


----------



## 7877

I don't believe so...not in and of themselves. It's more about how the screen fits to the machine and getting rid of the protruding hex screw


----------



## espressotechno

Shower screens vary in diameter (52mm, 57mm, etc) according to which machine they're for.

The hex bolt can be replaced by a countersunk head bolt: either slotted, pozi, or female hex. Bolt must be stainless steel & its length is important.


----------



## 7877

Is that really all that is needed? just one of these for example? accordin gto rancilio parts list an M5x12 is needed.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Countersunk-Including-Stainless-Socket-Delivery/dp/B00C7YWE92/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1408541364&sr=8-10&keywords=a2+m5+12mm+countersunk

The pidsilvia kit includes a modified screen and jet breaker, why would they do that if it was only really about changing the screw?


----------



## espressotechno

Yes - that amazon screw would be ideal - but do re-check the length of the old hex bolt v. these 12mm screws (these female hexs are great, as you can use an Allan key to undo them...simples).

Don't know why a PID kit needs different screen & dispersion plate.....


----------



## 7877

thanks - I checked the Ranciliio parts list - it definitely states M5x12

http://rancilioparts.com/user/Rancilio_Silvia_Parts_List.pdf

but I might be tempted to whip it out and measure to make sure (ooer missis!) - they may have them down the local b&q or screwfix I suppose, but there you tend to have to buy bags of like 50 screws!


----------



## 7877

Well I think it a good job I checked, I am wondering of the screw has changed size between different silvia versions...might have to investigate that further.

screw appears to be 17mm total length including the head, minus the head 14mm and the width looks like 4mm...see attached pics

so I make that an M4x14 A2 to replace it


----------



## 7877

Well I double checked all versions of the silvia parts lists, v1 and v2 are the same it appears documented as M5x12

the v3 is specified as M5x14

looking at my own photos I can see perhaps I didn't see the width right however there is no way I can see its 12mm long....my machine is a v2 by the way

im going to order M5x14, they are only a couple of quid at the end the day so if I have to try a couple of sizes it's not that big a deal


----------



## 7877

Ok. Now I understand why the pidsilvia kit includes a modified screen and jet breaker.

for anyone else wanting to do this a countersunk a2 m5x14 does fit fine, but it will not be flush to the shower screen due to the taper on the head not fitting into the stock parts exactly.









I can recommend boltbase for the screws. They have both amazon and ebay stores, the latter appears to be cheaper though. 5 of these cost me £1.25, ordered Wednesday arrived Thursday morning.


----------



## AlexCosta

Sorry if this is a question that was already answered, but what is the difference this improvement will make in the coffee. I mean, is this a design problem that will impact the taste or performance of the machine? I wonder why Rancilio didn't use a similar solution if this is the case.


----------



## 7877

http://www.pidsilvia.com/screen.htm


----------



## Daren

AlexCosta said:


> Sorry if this is a question that was already answered, but what is the difference this improvement will make in the coffee. I mean, is this a design problem that will impact the taste or performance of the machine? I wonder why Rancilio didn't use a similar solution if this is the case.


I can't say it ever caused me a problem.

If you are dosing enough to leave an imprint of the screw in the puck then you're probably dosing to much.


----------

